# drill ship safety zones?



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

While fishing at Horn Mountain and several drill ships this past weekend we were contacted by one drill ship who informed us we should stay away from their ship by 500 meters. We were courteous and did so. However another drill ship never said anything to us about a 500 meter safety zone. From what I have read these safety zones were established in 2012 for the drill ship Noble Discoverer and were to expire later that year. Any one know what the regulations are on this?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I work on a drillship and we have fishing boats around us all the time. My cousin is a DPO for Transocean and he told me a fishing boat can be as close as it wants to be as long as it doesn't impede operations. I have heard some of the ROV operator's complain about boats being too close while they were in the water, but for the most part no one complains. We're just watching to see if anyone is catching anything!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Last time I was out there a few months ago, I was hailed by all three drill ships/rigs we approached including Noble Globetrotter and Maersk Developer. It was in the AM hours of the night and I was usually on a direct course to the rigs running with AIS on. All the rigs called me by name when I was 2-3 miles out. All wanted to know my intentions and what type of vessel I was. One asked for a two mile clearance. I told him I was a 54' sport fish and was heading to the rig to fish, he then said OK, but to closely monitor 16 which I said I would.

I have experienced everything from being totally ignored to run off. The times we were asked to leave we always did. Usually they would give a reason such as divers in the water or some special testing being done. I have also seen numerous boats completely ignore them and not leave only to listen to the rig all the next hour call the boat by name on 16 a zillion times. I have no doubt the boats heard them and just chose to ignore them.

The last times I researched the regs they were such that vessels under 100' could approach as close as they wanted. I have not researched lately and just use common courtesy and sense.

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are the current regs.
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?c=ecfr&rgn=div5&view=text&node=33:2.0.1.3.17&idno=33

Upshot is that it's 500 meters for most rigs but there is an exception for all boats under 100' that are not engaged in towing, therefore it would appear that all normal fishing boats would be excluded and can approach as close as they want.

Robert


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*They may be confusing their requirements for servicing boats*

Frequently, our field servicing boats ask permission to enter the 500 meter perimeter of all our platforms. It seems that this has only been done in the last several months. Perhaps the complaining rigs are confusing their internal practices for service boats with the regulations where you are transiting.

From your link, it appears that if you are under 100' in length, you are good to go. Perhaps they should read their own regulation. Get the operator's name and send them a letter stating what you have found for written requirements. 









MSViking said:


> Here are the current regs.
> http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?c=ecfr&rgn=div5&view=text&node=33:2.0.1.3.17&idno=33
> 
> Upshot is that it's 500 meters for most rigs but there is an exception for all boats under 100' that are not engaged in towing, therefore it would appear that all normal fishing boats would be excluded and can approach as close as they want.
> ...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not a driller or production offshore guy but I understand and you should understand that operations vary from time to time and it would serve you well to heed their instructions and not be trying to stand on the 'letter of the law'. 

If boats start ignoring them to the point that it interferes with their efficiency, they can just lobby the Federal Government regulators to give them as large an 'Exclusion Zone' as they deem necessary. This is not just some 'fly by night' Wildcatting going on out there. It's 'big boy' business with REAL MONEY involved as far as costs, risks and rewards and if there is interference, they will put the lid on it. Not only that but you can quickly put your own life and that of your crew in peril by ignoring instructions and warnings. 

I've been out there with someone else once and gotten a good load of H2S, on the downwind side of a rig, and that will put you in the bottom of the boat, or the bottom of a hole, in a hurry. I was also out fishing beside the Ursa, in the Mississippi Gulf Coast Billfish Classic in 2013. We were fishing for live bait Blackfins, during the night, when the G&S 'Mollie' pullled up and started fishing 90 degrees around from us on the same rig. After they got a few baits, not long after they arrived, I remember hearing some alarms on their side of the rig and it suddenly discharged a huge spray of, what looked like, drill mud and it covered their cockpit. Thing is, you never know what is in that stuff not to mention the obvious hazards. I need to ask some buddies of mine, who were on the boat, what they thought of the incident but I do remember that they pulled off and left the rig and spent the night away from it, even though they came back just after dawn and caught the 2nd place Blue off the same rig as we were leaving it.

I think the oil companies and drilling companies are very liberal with their policies toward sportfishing boats but I wouldn't push them at all....just comply and understand that it's their business and your life that you might be jeopardizing.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Something to think about when getting close to a drill ship, if the ship loses its thrusters it is possible that you may be struck by the ship.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

*drill ship safety zones*

Thanks for the great information! Looks like we are good to go, we will however, oblige a drill ship if they explain they have divers in the water or other special circumstances. 

Hope to see ya'll out there!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Haymal said:


> While fishing at Horn Mountain and several drill ships this past weekend we were contacted by one drill ship who informed us we should stay away from their ship by 500 meters. We were courteous and did so. However another drill ship never said anything to us about a 500 meter safety zone. From what I have read these safety zones were established in 2012 for the drill ship Noble Discoverer and were to expire later that year. Any one know what the regulations are on this?



So here is what is really important 


Did you catch anything ?


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

*safety zones*

Not a great trip for us but fun, we had three adults and six kids all under the age of 14 down to 9 years old, we did not see nor catch any YFT which was our goal, we did however catch some big eye tuna, lots of blackfin, barracuda, albaco jack, and snowy grouper. Not what we were hoping for but a great trip with the kids as usual. Pictures can be seen on our boats facebook page, "Haymal Sportfishing Adventures"

As usual, thanks for ya'lls helpful information, I am excited to know the regulations better now. 

Mike


----------

